# Puppy won't walk with leash on



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Okay, this is weird. So I tried taking Zack outside today to an outside area (outside of the garden) with the leash on. However, first challenge: Walk down the stairs. When I close my door to the apartment, Zack will just sit there. I walk down a few steps, give him a little pull to show him that I'm going down, then he just "squats" down and tries to stop me from moving him. It's as if he was taking a poo but without the poo bit. Seriously, he just sits there and does everything to not go. After getting some treats or my friends dog, he will go down. It's better going up, he has no problems then (but some still occasionally)
.When we go outside, he will follow the friends dog happily, but if I only have a treat he won't even go for it. When I move it up to his nose he'll sniff it, but when I take it away, he'll freeze. I borrowed my friends loose leash that is 5m to give him more room to go on grass.He will walk slowly, but will walk, sometimes just sit and freeze. When I want to give him exercise (a little run) He will either run very very slowly, meaning I end up pulling him, or he will sit down and that ends up with me pulling hiss butt on the ground. What can I do to make him walk himself???? :/


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Keep treating and praising whenever he does walk, be fair and don't push him too hard. Patience!! My pup hesitated to walk, as well. He is still very young and getting used to everything, he knows what he has on and this is probably confusing him. Have you tried keeping the leash on inside and walking him around with it? 

Keep it short and sweet don't go too far, I will bet you in one or two weeks, he will be walking much nicer. In one month you will see how much further he can walk than you can


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why is it weird?
Leashes and stairs are man made and unnatural to dogs.
You have a baby. Leash walking and stairs need to be taught. The older dogs you see doing it effortlessly have a lot of experience. Everything you do with a dog is training.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's not natural for them to have something on their necks. Get a short leash and, WHEN HE IS SUPERVISED, leave it on him and let him drag it. He'll get used to it.

Second, the stairs, you can do this two ways. You can walk him down the stairs, forcing him to take a step, and reward him when he does. Or you can lure him up with treats, clicking and rewarding him. Now....is he large enough to go up and down the steps with no problem? If he's to small then it might be hard for him.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

He is okay with stairs, when he wants to he can go faster than me. My dad doesnt let me put a leash on him to carry around at home because "he is ment to know that a leash = a walk"... I seriously was about to facepalm, but I calmed myself.... He goes to work tomorow, so I'll try it then.
The stairs? If I pull him one stair down, he will just freeze. He wears a collar all the time, so he's used to a collar, it's the leash that is a problem. He ignores any kind of treats. I'll try and work on it tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

When your dad leaves, put the leash on him and let him drag it. Just supervise him because he will chew on it.


----------

